# Need help choosing my army



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

I have played a few demos at my club for warhammer fantasy and love it:biggrin:

But I don't have much money (still in high school) and don't know which army to get

If you guys could help me pick between demons, lizardmen, beasts of choas or bretonnia and come up with a money effective list it would help a lot:biggrin:
and i'm open to ideas:grin:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

well, they're all pretty good picks, with quite a lot to offer, depending on how you go about building your army. Probably the best way to go about creating a cheap army is to buy a battalion and expand out from there. There was an interesting thread a while ago about points values you get from a boxed battalion for each army - ah, here it is http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=12751&page=2

I don't think It says anything about the new demon boxed set though. 

Basically though, demons are good, as the troops are expensive, so you don't need too many of them, Lizardmen are good, as the battalion box is great value, and they're getting some new models soon I believe, like plastic temple guard. Bretonnians are great, because you can make most of your army using the basic plastic knights set and a few characters, and get cool plastic pegasus models. If you don't mind old models, you can usually get brets cheap, as they came with the 5th ed boxed set, so maybe a few cheap old knights and bowmen maybe floating around, but be warned, those old bret models are crap compared to the new ones, but if having a cheap playable is the aim of the game, that could work. 

I don't know much about beasts of chaos, but I have a feeling quite a few of their models are still metal, so maybe more expensive then the other armies you mentioned, but I can't really speak with any certainty. 

if you're up to it, you can check out trading sites or ebay, or even the model traders section on heresy, but remember - caveat emptor, buyer beware! make sure you know what your getting, and that its in good nick. 

Hope that helps somewhat, good luck with getting an army, and welcome to the world of warhammer!


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Well regardless of what army you go with it is best to get the codex and a battalion box set. this is a bit over 110 USD but it will usually give you a good starting army, then when you go for a larger army I suggest getting a second battalion box and then the extras after that.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I think you would be best off with Lizardmen or Brettonians for a cheap army. Daemons have some very expensive metal models so even though the troop count is low, the cost isn't always low. Beasts are almost universally metal as far as I am aware, so they are also an expensive choice.

Both Lizardmen and Brettonians can be aquired cheaply from the old boxset as maddermax mentions, and the model count on Brettonians can be quite low if you stick with knight heavy lists. Though you specifically mentioned those four armies (presumably because you like the look of them) if you haven't already excluded Dwarfs they maybe a good choice as the current boxset is Dwarfs and O&G so there are loads of cheap Dwarfs available, and the rest of the army can also be built relatively cheaply.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Go lizards or brets, as demons and beasts will destroy your bank. Also, order online, most online retailers will give you 20% off GW prices.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Cheapest ways to get WHFB minis are ebay and the Battle for Skull Pass set. Unfortunately Battle for Skull Pass doesn't have the armies you're interested in.

There are some plastic Beastmen out there, I don't know which edition they came with but I have a bunch of them (mixed with other things from ebay).

But in general I'd agree with what everyone else has said; there are a fair amount of Lizardman and Brettonian minis out there on ebay and similar.

I'm not sure how good a tactic this is in Australia (or New Zealand) though. It works in the UK and America because there've been a lot of gamers for a lot of years, so the second hand market is pretty bouyant. I have a feeling that it's not going to be so big in Australia because the hobby made a later breakthrough. 

If this is the case, the savings you could make might not be worth the effort of tracking them down, or alternatively, you might be able to find lots of stuff, but only in Europe or America, with prohibitive postage. Could be wrong about that though. Maybe some of our Southern Hemisphere Heretics can advise on the state of the markets there.

:hoping some of that was some use cyclops:


----------



## Mutants_ho! (Jul 3, 2008)

indeed, i agree with most of what has been posted, Lizardmen and brettonia are the cheap(ish)est of the lot. personally i find the lizardmen battalion is the best (with its selection of models, not overall savings) of the ones you mentioned. Also temple guard and kroxigors are rumored to be getting (great) new plastic models; cutting some of the bigger costs of the army down.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

im putting a vote in for lizardmen. The new pieces that are coming out next year are awesome, and the current plastics range for them is also good quality.

The brets are a good army also, but they have metal units of the special knights (which you'll obviously want at least one of them) that cost a great deal. The lizardmen have more available in plastics (if you include the soon to be released stuff)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

ah, and because its been talked about so much, here is the link to the thread on the new Lizardmen models - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=21275


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Your best bet is to go on the GW website, look at the armies that interest, then figure out what you like and add up the cost.

One problem with Ebay is that a lot of sellers, certainly here in the UK won't sell abroad, and in any event what starts off cheap isn't going to stay that way if a lot of people are after it.

Avoid metal models whever possible as not only are they expensive, but assembling them is not recommended for beginners. Personally I'd ask around at the club, see what other people have bought and how much it cost them, then make your decision.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Since this has resurfaced I have moved it over to the correct forum - squeek


----------

